# Hollow spheres



## VisExp (Jan 2, 2010)

Apparently I like making these spheres  

Oak (I think), pecan and wild olive.  All around 6" diameter.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 2, 2010)

I like the stitches nice work!!


----------



## brewtang (Jan 2, 2010)

Showoff...


----------



## skiprat (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice to see you posting again stranger:wink:
Like Constant, I love the stitches but the Wild Olive one is fantastic!!!:biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Jan 2, 2010)

Keith, they are fantastic, and it's nice to see that I'm not the only one that gets stitched up.


----------



## Kalai (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Keith, nice job, they all look great.  I remember about 15 years ago after taking a class from David Ellsworth I was stuck on turning the Hollow spheres, they are fun.  Keep turning, aloha.

Chris


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 2, 2010)

very nicely done, though the olive is my favorite, they all have a great personality.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 3, 2010)

Those are sweet!


----------



## markgum (Jan 3, 2010)

Excellant work.


----------



## mickr (Jan 3, 2010)

It's what makes the world go "round"...nice shapes..pretty wood


----------



## devowoodworking (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome work Keith!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2010)

Those look really good. The stitching also fits nicely for an "Odd" idea but I don't want to know what you went through to get it laced if that is a continuous piece of leather.


----------



## Druid (Jan 3, 2010)

Really nice work Keith.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jan 3, 2010)

The Olive wood makes my palms sweat just thinking about turning it. I like them all. Russell


----------



## rlofton (Jan 3, 2010)

They are all very, very nice but the stitching in the pecan piece and the figure in the olive wood are gorgeous.


----------



## VisExp (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone 



Kalai said:


> I remember about 15 years ago after taking a class from David Ellsworth



Chris now I'm jealous!



Daniel said:


> Those look really good. The stitching also fits nicely for an "Odd" idea but I don't want to know what you went through to get it laced if that is a continuous piece of leather.



Daniel, it was a bit time consuming.  It is just one continuous piece of leather.  I used some of my parachute rigging tools to get it done.  I had to do it twice.  I was nearly finished the first time when I broke the piece of leather and had to pull it all out and start again


----------



## marter1229 (Jan 3, 2010)

:highfive:
Those are great!

Terry


----------



## arjudy (Jan 3, 2010)

Terrific craftsmanship. I also love the olivewood sphere.


----------



## Dan26 (Jan 3, 2010)

Those are really cool!


----------



## CSue (Jan 3, 2010)

Those are really gorgeous!  Of course, having worked with stitching leather for a time, I love that Pecan with the stitches.  But I really love the olive wood as well.  

Wow!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice stuff Keith.  Love the look of the olive.  One of my favorite woods when the pattern is right.


----------



## Rcd567 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, those are truely amazing.


----------



## khogan16 (Jan 10, 2010)

really nice


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 10, 2010)

Very, very nice.  The olive is astonishing.


----------



## MrPukaShell (Jan 12, 2010)

are you using some sort of jig or free hand?  They are awesome and the leather really adds a nice touch.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SKEETERPROV (Jan 19, 2010)

are they hollowed out or drilled....


----------



## altaciii (Jan 19, 2010)

Good looking globes, keith.  How about a tutorial on how to?  The olive rocks.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Really nice!

Robin


----------

